# Deer Oddity Pic



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Taken in the Cleveland Area this past week!!!!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Unicorns are Real! My daughter had it right all the time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats one of them cross dressing deer.


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

hmmmmm!! fawns with a buck??? somthing looks docterd.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like a doe with antlers... notice the teet hanging from her belly


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> looks like a doe with antlers... notice the teet hanging from her belly


I didn't notice that at first. I believe you may be right with that being a doe. The single antler seems to be a bit suspiciously placed in the picture and just a slight bit out of focus. It could pass as a photoshop job. But if Ducksdemise can attest to it being legit then I'll buy it. It is not beyond possibility to have a doe with antlers so that part is believable. Cool picture by the way!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

This Photo is legit no retouching or Photo shop jobs.
Ducksdemise


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm guessing Photoshop. Without a picture from a different angle it is tough to say. Looks to me like the "antler" is not where it should be. Here is some buck pics, I tried to pick the ones that had around the same camera angle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ducksdemise said:


> This Photo is legit no retouching or Photo shop jobs.
> Ducksdemise


Good enough for me.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Ducks I'll take your word for it! Just looked kinda strange. Hell your a duck hunter Now if you were some fisherman.....We all know how they tell tall tales.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

what lake is that in the background??? looks like it could be Kendell lake. tons of deer in that area. I would like to get a photo of that one myself.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

why can't i see the pics in this thread ?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll take his word on it - it is not all that uncommon to see an antlered doe. It does look kinda funny, but after all she isn't supposed to be growing antlers, or in this case an antler.LOL

My buddy killed a 9 point "doe" back in the 90's at the end of October. He didn't realize it was a "doe" until he begain to field dress her. This was in Clark County very close to CJ Brown. The rack was still in velvet and he had Bob Anderson mount it for him - still hangs in his trophy room today.

Get on the net and do some resaerch and you will find that although not 100's of them running around they are killed every season somewhere.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive done years of schooling for computer graphics and I was pretty sure after the first picture that it was fake. But after seeing the second one im sure its real. It just looks fake becase of the way It just pops right out of nowhere on the deers head. On a real buck the skull is sloped up to the base of the antler, not here though. And it is in the wrong place on the head compared to a real buck, But I guess the fact that it is there at all is more strange than the exact location on the head. Nice Pictures!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've read somewhere that 1 in 180,000 female deer (does) will grow antlers.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

ONCE AGAIn these pics are legit I am not kidding.
Ducksdemise


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My first thought was that it was a Doe. I know they can grow antler's, so I believe it is a real picture.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Its real, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah Definetly looks like a doe with an antler....


----------

